

Android Surpasses Opera to Become the Number One Mobile Web Browser of Choice - websagir
http://www.techieapps.com/android-surpasses-opera-to-become-the-number-one-mobile-web-browser-of-choice/
According to the recent data received from the StartCounter via Phandroid, Android as out performed opera browser to become the most widely used mobile web browser.
======
ifewalter
Browser of choice? I don't think so. When it comes pre-loaded with the os its
no longer a choice. Especially since a lot of phone users have no idea there
are other browsers.

~~~
w0utert
I think the fact that Google is pushing Chrome on Android, which according to
reviews wipes the floor with the standard Android browser, more or less proves
your point.

------
mahmud
Android is a browser now? Uhh, I run Opera on my Android! Does that mean I've
put a browser in a browser, so I can browse while I browse?

~~~
antonyh
Perhaps they mean WebKit. Oh wait, that's not just Android.

They don't even spell the name of their own stats package right in the
article: StartCounter? StatCounter?

Also, anything called Phandroid is likely to be slightly biased.

------
dan1234
I wonder why the iPod Touch & iPhone are listed separately on that graph (the
iPad isn't even listed, I'm not sure if it's included within iPhone or not).
If they were combined, Mobile Safari would be ahead by a few percent.

------
27182818284
Really this means a form of Chrome will become the mobile browser, right?
Since, at least as I understand it, Chrome is going to be taking over the role
of the stock Android Browser? (The beta has worked amazingly well for me on
ICS)

------
zrgiu_
now imagine if only they released chrome as the default browser on android
since v1.0 in 2008... I wonder how much larger would Chrome's share be now...

